
Canadian Crypto Exchange Has Lost Access to Its Cold Storage - belltaco
https://www.newsbtc.com/2019/01/31/crypto-exchange-quadrigacx/
======
belltaco
Not sure if this is true but I read on Reddit that the owner had died, and the
cold storage is now lost, the key to it might only have been in his head.

